# Norwich Pub Car Park



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

The Maid Marion pub, on the Ipswich road, leaving Norwich let us stay there recently; we phoned in advance, there's a large car park and eatery, so I guess a meal would make you welcome! It's relatively quiet, next to a Shell garage, reasonably secure and level.


----------

